# Specialized Tarmac Elite 2008 58cm - Pricing, used carbon, sizing



## kayaker243 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm considering a used 2008 Specialized Elite 58cm. I have a couple questions, relating to pricing, risk of buying used carbon and sizing...figured I'd consolidate to one post. Feel free to answer any/all/none of them. Thanks for any help!!!

As for pricing, the bike was listed at $1400. This seems just on the high end of ebay prices, but the seller is willing to go $1300 and through in some fairly used shoes and pedals. The shoes are 2008 BG Comp or BG Road, not sure which one. Pedals are Look. I'd like to get it to $1200, but my feeling is $1300 is reasonable. Thoughts?

The other question is about buying a used carbon frame. No mfrs warranty used gear and since it's carbon, I'm a bit nervous. Besides looking at every inch of the bike for hairline fractures in the paint indicative of problems in the carbon, are there any other things I can do to reduce my risk? The bike was raced a couple times and has about 3000 miles on it... I heard something about testing the resonance of the carbon with a nickle? Any truth to this?

The last question is sizing. I'm 5'10"/5'11" with a 31 or 32 inseam...so relatively shorter legs and longer torso. I've been on my brother's 56cm Trek 1000 for the summer, so I've been looking at 56 and 58 bikes. The 56 Trek 1000 is ok, but I want to make sure I get the right thing for me. The 58 cm bike sellers tell me I look great on a 58, the 56 cm folks tell me 56 is where I should be...no surprises there.

I slightly prefer the more stretched out feel of the 58 Tarmac to the 56 Trek 1000, but I'm worried I might feel differently on a greater than 5 minute ride on the Tarmac. For what it's worth, my arms were just a little more than 90 degrees w/ my torso on a 58 cm Trek 4.5 I tried out...but I'm not sure where they fell on the Tarmac. I realize this is sorta impossible to get right on a forum, but general advice and pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## kayaker243 (Oct 5, 2009)

*throw in


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm 5 11 with 34 inseam and a 58 roubaix is fine for me- although I changed the stem to 90mm

Think the roubaix has a slightly longer top tube so you might get away with a 58 tarmac, but equally a 56 should be ok alos

Sorry not much help

according to specilaized sizing guide 56 tarmac will suit 5 ft 9 to 6 ft0, 58 suits 6 ft 0 to 6 ft 3


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I actually think your post is consolidated into two questions. Is the price worth the risk of buying used CF and the sizing question.

I share your concern re: buying used CF and personally wouldn't do it unless it was a screaming bargain. I don't see this as being that kind of bargain, especially considering the bike was raced. The nickel test does work, but in reality it works best when there are signs of damage and you want to test if it superficial (as in clearcoat/ paint cracks) or damaged CF. There will be a notable difference in tone _at_ the damaged area as opposed to _around_ it. Beyond that, there's no other way (short of returning it to the manufacturer for inspection) to be sure that CF has no internal damage. 

Regarding sizing. In a way, this ties into the question of buying used CF or new from a LBS. You already know you're between the 56 and 58 Tarmac, so anything I or anyone else offers is going to get you no closer, because at this point it's all about your proportions/ fitness/ flexibility and personal preferences, not height or inseams. Working with a reputable LBS and fitter should answer those questions.

I know it's a fair jump monitarily going from an '08 Elite to a '10 Elite, but considering you'll get last years Expert frameset, all the services a LBS provides along with a lifetime warranty (not to mention, a new bike!), IMO it's a worthwhile investment.


----------



## kayaker243 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmm. ...not sure I want to/can swing 2000-something dollars for the 2010, but that's very helpful advice.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kayaker243 said:


> Hmm. ...not sure I want to/can swing 2000-something dollars for the 2010, but that's very helpful advice.


Understood, but if you're set on a full CF bike there are other choices and a possibility your LBS (or another) could locate an '09 Elite. 

JMO's, but I see a used CF bike as too big a gamble and would probably go with a new alu/ CF frameset instead.


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

ill have my tarmac elite on december first...
im buying it from a auth specialized dealer. Im going this route because god forbid if something happens the investment in coverd. That frame is robust as hell, im 36 and have ridden 20 to 25 bikes since i started road in 1985 at 12 and i have to say its wonderful its very stiff but not in a say cannondale 3.0 crit (beats you up) way, not at all..its always smarter to protect your investment, especially in cycling i dont think 1400 is a great deal, save for a few months and get a 2010 is my suggestion, it will cost more but you will have a piece of mind and not a peace of junk if it breaks or fails.


----------

